# UBER TAKING ALMOST 40% OFF EVERY RIDE !!!!



## Cartier (May 24, 2017)

GUYS TRY TO SEE THE ESTIMATE FARE OF EVERY RIDE YOU'VE GIVEN AFTER IT'S COMPLETE!!!
IS THIS THE REASON WHY UBER IS NOT SHOWING THE GROSS FARE ANYMORE??? MALPRACTICE???


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Cartier said:


> GUYS TRY TO SEE THE ESTIMATE FARE OF EVERY RIDE YOU'VE GIVEN AFTER IT'S COMPLETE!!!
> IS THIS THE REASON WHY UBER IS NOT SHOWING THE GROSS FARE ANYMORE??? MALPRACTICE???


They took over 50% from me on a 15 mile non airport ride yesterday. I promptly did 4 no show cancels though so I will call it even.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cartier said:


> GUYS TRY TO SEE THE ESTIMATE FARE OF EVERY RIDE YOU'VE GIVEN AFTER IT'S COMPLETE!!!
> IS THIS THE REASON WHY UBER IS NOT SHOWING THE GROSS FARE ANYMORE??? MALPRACTICE???


They do show the Gross fare. Look closer.
And stop yelling at me!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

They take what they take and unless what they are taking contradicts what the contract/agreement you signed says, then what's the problem?
Of course, nobody is forcing you to drive for Uber so you know, you could always stop.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

There is good advice on beating upfront pricing on a website that I cannot post a link to. Google "how to beat Uber's upfront pricing".


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

The Pax don't get it. I drove a couple of people from Norwalk to Brooklyn Sunday and the woman said to the other one: Yes, it is a long ride and he only gets paid for bringing us home, but it is still $125. When I did get back home I checked.... closer to $75. Uber Corp must have taken the rest. Uber Corp ... sounds a bit like Lex Corp... Lex Luthor's corporation (anti Superman and intent on taking over the world)
"Travis is a ***** compared to me!"


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Cartier said:


> GUYS TRY TO SEE THE ESTIMATE FARE OF EVERY RIDE YOU'VE GIVEN AFTER IT'S COMPLETE!!!
> IS THIS THE REASON WHY UBER IS NOT SHOWING THE GROSS FARE ANYMORE??? MALPRACTICE???


On short rides it is about 48%.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

It's just a numbers game.

We went from a straight percentage to a fare + booking fee arrangement last March.

Let's imagine two trips, a $6 trip and an $18 trip. 
Before the booking fee was added you would have been paid $4 and $12, respectively. A straight percentage.

The addition of (say) a $2 booking fee increased the cost for the customer ( to $8 and $20 respectively), but you are still paid the same as before. That means 4/8 or 50% and 12/20 or 60%. 

Customers saw a price increase while your pay remained the same.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Who gives a crap what Uber makes? A driver is only paid for time and distance of his market.


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

They changed the terms on the fly, and modified.

We were forced to agree under duress we had to pay our bills that were incurred by them. Totally illegal.

Also contractor or no, less than minimum wage is illegal.

Can't change the rules Midway through the contract , slick.

Also, ripping someone off is illegal even if you are hiding behind some expensive paperwork. It's the people vs. You.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Who gives a crap what Uber makes? A driver is only paid for time and distance of his market.


Uber expects the drivers to accept the low pricing and make it up on volume, but if the price is raised on the passengers the volume goes away.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh yes, i remember signing that contract "under duress".. It not like i had the choice to go get a real job or anything.


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

Bought a car. Not eating it. They can share their billions with us.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

unadhesived said:


> Bought a car. Not eating it. They can share their billions with us.


I'm sure Uber wouldn't mind sharing with you their $3 billion loss that they had last year. Uber has "shown" a loss every quarter that they've been in business.



Ted L. said:


> Uber expects the drivers to accept the low pricing and make it up on volume, but if the price is raised on the passengers the volume goes away.


Uber's pricing has been relatively stagnant for the past 2 years. Hell, 3 1/2 years ago when UberX first came around it was $2.25/mile.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Let's imagine two trips












♫ Imagine no possessions;
it's easy if you t̶r̶y̶ drive rideshare ♬


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Who gives a crap what Uber makes? A driver is only paid for time and distance of his market.


Mind of an ant


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

IERide said:


> Oh yes, i remember signing that contract "under duress".. It not like i had the choice to go get a real job or anything.


If will be okay and legal when Uber starts to show the passengers how much the driver got and how much they made. 
Uber is taking even bigger cuts than before . The 180 days of change is nothing but a PR stunt. They want to pay you paltry 10¢ a minute for waiting and overcharge the passengers in extra dollars. When the fare is more expensive , do you think passengers are gonna tip just because there is a tipping option?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

unPat said:


> If will be okay and legal when Uber starts to show the passengers how much the driver got and how much they made.
> Uber is taking even bigger cuts than before . The 180 days of change is nothing but a PR stunt. They want to pay you paltry 10¢ a minute for waiting and overcharge the passengers in extra dollars. When the fare is more expensive , do you think passengers are gonna tip just because there is a tipping option?


You are right.. You should quit immediately.


----------



## TonyForte (Jul 8, 2017)

Cartier said:


> GUYS TRY TO SEE THE ESTIMATE FARE OF EVERY RIDE YOU'VE GIVEN AFTER IT'S COMPLETE!!!
> IS THIS THE REASON WHY UBER IS NOT SHOWING THE GROSS FARE ANYMORE??? MALPRACTICE???


Actually, not true. They don't take almost 40%. They take up to 70% of some rides.

If you're on an uber pool and three people pay $10 each, that's $30. You will receive credit for one passenger at your area's mileage/time rate, minus fees to you.

You pay receive anything from $4-$8 But not likely more.



unPat said:


> If will be okay and legal when Uber starts to show the passengers how much the driver got and how much they made.
> Uber is taking even bigger cuts than before . The 180 days of change is nothing but a PR stunt. They want to pay you paltry 10¢ a minute for waiting and overcharge the passengers in extra dollars. When the fare is more expensive , do you think passengers are gonna tip just because there is a tipping option?


180 days of change is to respond to Pull Up N Go. They pose a fundamental threat to Uber.

You may $15 to the company and keep 100% of all other money. For example, if they did an equivalent of uber pool, you'd get all of the money from all of the passengers. If three get in and pay $10 each, driver gets $30. At uber pool, you'd get $4-$8.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Cartier said:


> GUYS TRY TO SEE THE ESTIMATE FARE OF EVERY RIDE YOU'VE GIVEN AFTER IT'S COMPLETE!!!
> IS THIS THE REASON WHY UBER IS NOT SHOWING THE GROSS FARE ANYMORE??? MALPRACTICE???


True as ****!


----------



## Cartier (May 24, 2017)

IERide said:


> You are right.. You should quit immediately.


Maybe you should quit this forum! You are useless!


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Making real money with uber is all a dream. ITS TIME TO WAKE UP! Its a joke!!


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Yozee said:


> True as &%[email protected]!*!


...idiots


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Fuber is irresponsible and greedy.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sure Uber wouldn't mind sharing with you their $3 billion loss that they had last year. Uber has "shown" a loss every quarter that they've been in business.
> 
> Ubers $3b loss comes from all the incentives used to manipulate drivers to do what Uber wants, and the marketing discounts they offer to increase marketshare. If Uber strictly operated as a connector between passenger and driver they would be rolling in money but drivers wouldn't drive during rush hour, concerts etc because straight rates don't allow a profit unless you are moving fairly quickly.
> 
> ...


I don't really understand this statement, do you mean rates haven't been decreased for 2 years, we should be happy about that?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The cab company I'm working for is only taking $66 a night off me.

(Not counting gas or tolls, which would be an expense either way)

That comes to AT MOST $66/$200

Which is 33%

Now if i had my average $66/250 that's 26%

Take the high end of typical $66/300 is 22%

And it's not my car...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Yozee said:


> True as &%[email protected]!*!


You actually made out pretty well with about 66%............

Also, has anyone else noticed on Pool (at least the two times I accepted pool rides) that the 2nd pax only pays around $1.50 or $2.00? For the life of me I don't understand how that is possible - 1st pax paid $10 and 2nd paid $1.50. Why would the 1st pax put up with that? I'm not too concerned since I don't accept Pool rides and Pool pax suck monkey balls, but it seems so disproportionate I couldn't believe my eyes when I was looking at the fare breakdown.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Had a 4 mile surge ride this evening. Rider paid a little over $20. Uber took $9.88 of the fare. Lmao


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Why I stopped driving exclusively for uber and moved over to Lyft. I make more money on Lyft than I ever do on uber


----------

